# Swiss clip?



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Does this clip have another name? Has anyone done it? This old link was all I could find, the swiss is at the bottom left.
Poodle Clips 2

Jem's breeder is coming this weekend for a show and is going to cut her for me.

Googling like crazy to find a cut I think will work with what hair she has that isn't too long because I want to take her for swimming lessons at the dog pool in the city!


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Its looks to me like an old fashoned German clip with the tail left on. 
I tried to do something similar with Dreamer, but she looked so off balance with a pom left that I just made it a full german clip.


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Sorry! I should have said just body/legs! She'll keep her pom tail, her long ears, banded topknot and shaved face.

More like this dog;

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/570057265303431721


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you mean the lamb clip ? That's what Jenna's in right now 

Basically you shave the face feet and tail, the body is left short with longer legs.

I'll try to post pictures once I get back !


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

With the face like that it almost looks like a Beglington Terrier clip. I've also seen it called the Fox Clip
(not my grooming)


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

So many names! I'm just going to print that picture and take it with me, I'm super excited! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

And don't forget to post pictures!!!!!!!!!!!lol!


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm waiting for them to fix it so we can post pictures from the app again, I have so many cute pictures for you guys!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

Before!!








After!!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

